# Siedler 7, Uplay account, Registrierung



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. August 2014)

Zur "Entspannung" wollte ich heute mal wieder ein Spiel einer früher gern gespielten Reihe spielen.
Also kaufte ich mir heute für grandiose 4,99€ Siedler 7 und das Drama begann.

Die erste Installation, bei der natürlich erstmal 1,3 GB aus dem Netz geladen werden müssen,
schlug nach Bestätigung unzähliger Update-Fenster fehl, weil ich unter meiner Spiele-Emailadresse
wohl schon einmal einen Uplay account hatte, der aber nicht mehr mit neuem Passwort zu aktivieren
war. Also erstmal sauer das Spiel mit misslungener Installation wieder von der Platte genommen..

Im zweiten Versuch legte ich mit zuerst einen neuen Uplay account mit neuer Emailadresse an,
installierte das Spiel neu, wieder mit 1,3 GB Download, gab zum ersten mal brav die Seriennummer
ein, spielte ein paar Minuten und mußte dann, für neue Grafikeinstellungen angeblich neu laden.

Neu laden geht aber nicht mehr. Immer wenn ich das Spiel im Uplay anticke stürzt der Uplay Launcher
ab. Ich ging dann auf den account und habe zur Sicherheit nochmal die Seriennummer eingeben
wollen. Die hat aber angeblich ein anderer account? Wie denn  das, ich spielte doch gerade noch??

Das einstellen einer Frage im Uplay-Support endete nur damit, dass ein technischer Fehler auftrat, 
die Frage also nicht gesendet werden konnte. So stelle ich mit Support vor...

Ticken die nicht richtig? Glauben die, dass ich jemals wieder ein Spiel von denen oder deren Plattform
nutze? Oder mach ich irgendwas falsch und sollte geduldig darauf warten, dass der Server vielleicht
mal irgendwann ohne Probleme läuft?

Nach dem Debakel mit X-Rebirth sinkt meine Laune auch nur noch jemals einen Euro in Spiele zu 
investieren. Wie kann man sich so dämlich die Kunden versauern?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2014)

Schon versucht Uplay mal neu zu installieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. August 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schon versucht Uplay mal neu zu installieren?


Ich komme in meinen Account rein, ich kann da alles einstellen, ändern, aber das Spiel startet nicht mehr.

Wenn ich unter meinen Einstellung das Spiel aufrufe, ist die Seriennummer mir zugeordnet. Das ist wohl nicht der Fehler? Was dann?

Also gut, neu installiert, jetzt passiert wieder irgendwas .....erstmal wieder laaangsamen installieren.... was ne grütze..
Irgendwie früher, zur Zeit von Disketten, liefen Spiele einfach

Ergbebnis wie davor: "Uplay Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr"


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2014)

Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Irgendwie früher, zur Zeit von Disketten, liefen Spiele einfach



Ach naja, ehrlich Disketten will ich auch nicht wieder haben, Dune 2 hat schon 10 Stück zur Installation verschlungen, andere Spiele später sogar noch mehr. Möchte meinen ich kann mich an irgend ein Spiel erinnern das bei 20 oder 25 Disektten lag. 



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Ergbebnis wie davor: "Uplay Launcher funktioniert nicht mehr"



Tja, dann bin ich auch ratlos, bei mir hat er bis jetzt eigentlich nie Probleme gemacht...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2014)

Uplay ist ein einziger, großer Rotz, schlimmer als EAs Origin oder Valves Steam. Denn "UPlay" ist in Wirklichkeit "UPlayNotIfWeWantToOrDontWantUToPlay"


----------

